# DC Paramedics show sub-par care



## el Murpharino (Apr 24, 2009)

DC Paramedics performed care on a simulator, of which the findings were poor, to say the least.

D.C. Mayor Adrian Fenty and Fire Chief Dennis Rubin released a written statement to News4 saying:

* The assessment is one of the many efforts that the department is undertaking to improve the quality of EMS.

* They have used their initial findings to improve medical protocols.

* Several areas for systemic training improvements have been identified.

* All paramedics have begun receiving specific focus-area training.

read the full article here: 

http://www.nbcwashington.com/news/local/Are-DC-Paramedics-Up-to-Par.html


----------



## Onceamedic (Apr 24, 2009)

I believe this is the same system that is currently in the news for cheating on NREMT - get this - the chief blames the Parsons VUE testing center for lack of controls....  
does not look at the ethics/mindset or training of those taking the test...

**** shakes head, leaves muttering *********


----------



## VentMedic (Apr 24, 2009)

I just don't get it. They know they have been under the watchful eyes of the public who is now all too familiar with their screw ups. They know they are being tested. And yet, they manage to muck it up each time.

I thought these medics were already tested last year. 

*DC medics to be retested*
Wednesday, *February 27, 2008*
http://emergencymedicaltechnician.blogspot.com/2008_02_01_archive.html

Do they not know what that Paramedic patch means and the responsibility that comes with it? By the comments in the article, it seems they totally expect to be spoon fed the test and take no responsibility for their license themselves. Shameful. 

If that wasn't enough they have to get accused of cheating on an EMT-B exam. 

*City Investigates Alleged Cheating on EMT Test - Washington Post*
*24 Apr 2009*

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2009/04/23/AR2009042304902.html

And this story is less than 6 months old:

*Controversial Exam for D.C. EMTs*
posted *12/09/08 *

http://www.wjla.com/news/stories/1208/576376.html


----------



## carpentw (Apr 24, 2009)

Weren't they just on the front page of JEMS?  From worst to best?


----------



## Jon (Apr 24, 2009)

carpentw said:


> Weren't they just on the front page of JEMS?  From worst to best?


Or not so much.


----------



## el Murpharino (Apr 24, 2009)

I have seen multiple articles referencing "independent study" and lack of instructors.  Again, it goes to the powers that be having their people learn to pass the exam rather than learn to know the material.


----------



## AJ Hidell (Apr 24, 2009)

> * They have used their initial findings to improve medical protocols.


Now, there's a euphemism if I ever read one.


----------



## VentMedic (Apr 25, 2009)

*Chief Reacts to EMT Investigation, Alleged Scandal*


http://www.nbcwashington.com/news/local/Fire-Chief-Reacts-to-EMT-Investigation-Alleged-Scandal.html


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 25, 2009)

They keep stating that the mistakes made in the simulations were huge and egregious, but never state what the mistakes were.


----------



## VentMedic (Apr 25, 2009)

Linuss said:


> They keep stating that the mistakes made in the simulations were huge and egregious, but never state what the mistakes were.


 
Did you watch the videos?


----------



## Shishkabob (Apr 25, 2009)

I missed the link, let me go look.



EDIT-- Found link, watching.


EDIT 2--- wow.


----------



## el Murpharino (Apr 25, 2009)

"Chief Rubin said anyone found guilty of cheating on the EMT certification exam will be fired from the department."

Any medics still looking for a job?  Any competent medics want one?  ^_^


----------



## Aidey (Apr 25, 2009)

It makes you wonder how many of the fixes DC applied were all just for show. That system is going to have to work hard to turn things around. Otherwise some enterprising private company is going to claim they are all incompetent and swoop in.


----------



## VentMedic (Apr 25, 2009)

Aidey said:


> It makes you wonder how many of the fixes DC applied were all just for show. That system is going to have to work hard to turn things around. Otherwise some enterprising private company is going to claim they are all incompetent and swoop in.


 
The family of David Rosenbaum needs to take this to the media and make the Chief accountable for why the promise was not kept. Or, they should just take a few million from the settlement which what supposed to be to improve the system. This family's show of good faith has gotten them nothing but a show of total disrespect by this department who demonstrates total indifference to providing quality patient care. This is much deeper than just poor training by the FD. Some of the EMT(P)s show no sign of doing even the minimum required of an EMT(P) patch...without cheating. 

Does anyone know if this service has their own training programs for the initial EMT(P) certs? Some of the mistakes can not be blamed just on poor maintenance. It appears some didn't even have adequate initial training in their program.


----------



## Aidey (Apr 25, 2009)

Oooo, that is right. I had forgotten about the deal they made with the family. This is not going to work out well for DC.


----------



## Kookaburra (Apr 29, 2009)

VentMedic said:


> Did you watch the videos?



I couldn't get the videos to play, can you give a run down of the highlights?


----------



## Juxel (Apr 29, 2009)

The most shocking piece of the videos, at least to me, is the Union leader saying the people are not well served when calling 911.  He was then asked if you are safe when you call 911 and he says "I think you are rolling the dice".  Wow!  

To have a Union leader saying that about his own people is virtually unheard of.


----------



## boingo (Apr 29, 2009)

Not really.  He is blaming the fire department and the city for not providing the necessary training required to perform at the level they should be.  Is that the truth?  Who knows.  I know that the systems out there that deliver consistant high-quality care have a robust QA/QI and con-ed program, things that appear to be lacking at DCFD.


----------



## AJ Hidell (Apr 29, 2009)

boingo said:


> Not really.  He is blaming the fire department and the city for not providing the necessary training required to perform at the level they should be.


Where the heck do these charlatans get off?  Can you imagine a physician blaming the hospital for his own incompetence?  A nurse?  A hairstylist?  A mechanic?  Would you buy that excuse from them?  Of course not.  YOUR education and competence is YOUR professional responsibility, and nobody else's.

Epic FAIL!


----------



## boingo (Apr 29, 2009)

Totally agree.  It is easier to blame the system, however, if this were a true EMS based agency with its only focus being EMS, I doubt we would be seeing half of the problems we do.


----------



## GeekMedic (Apr 30, 2009)

Good god... how are they treating real pts like that and staying out of jail?


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Apr 30, 2009)

el Murpharino said:


> "Chief Rubin said anyone found guilty of cheating on the EMT certification exam will be fired from the department."



That they even need say this in insane!


----------



## Aidey (Apr 30, 2009)

So anyone looking for a job, DC will be hiring soon...


----------



## Kookaburra (May 1, 2009)

Arrgh what is in the vids? I wanna seeeeee! *whine**kicks computer*


----------

